# Where to buy gas canisters?



## greeny74 (May 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm in Spain near Benidorm and need to buy a gas canister for a cadac safari chef, links below show bar b and canister type.

I have emailed cadac and am waiting a response.

Any ideas / suggestions please......

http://www.cadac.uk.com/products/product.php?pid=246

http://www.cadac.uk.com/products/product.php?pid=261

Thanks

Tel


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm guessing here Tel, but doesn't this (from your link to the Cadac website) give the clue?

_"butane/propane gas mix cartridge, fitted with standard type en417 threaded self-sealing safety valve."_

That suggests that any can with the same thread and self-sealing valve would be OK, and I would expect them to be available at ironmongers, camping and outdoor shops etc..

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

cadac & coleman are interchangeable, so if no cadac are around, try them.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

:roll: . . I thought this thread was going to be about CS gas . . :roll:


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

When in Portugal earlier this year we just bought a standard bottle and regulator from a local supplier and connected it to a new piece of tubing to the cadac. 
Simples


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Scattycat said:


> When in Portugal earlier this year we just bought a standard bottle and regulator from a local supplier and connected it to a new piece of tubing to the cadac.
> Simples


different version of the cadac - this one has separate canisters.


----------



## greeny74 (May 8, 2011)

I guess my point was, I cannot find anywhere that sells canisters that fit? And it seems I cannot attach a valve to this bar b, well not a valve that I can find in Spain anyway. I've managed to find two camping shops with no joy!


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

bognormike said:


> Scattycat said:
> 
> 
> > When in Portugal earlier this year we just bought a standard bottle and regulator from a local supplier and connected it to a new piece of tubing to the cadac.
> ...


Oooops!


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

From Benidorm take the road to Altea that goes past Vilamar caravan site,straight on at circle as you come into Albir past the big supermarket on the right just before the right for Altea you will see a big builder merchants/ironmongers on the right with gas bbq,s and wheelbarrows and all that sort of tackle on display, try there we have had regulators and pipes ect from there.


----------



## greeny74 (May 8, 2011)

Cheers 'Sideways', they didn't have any but they pointed me in the right direction. All sorted thank you.

Tel


----------

